# [SOLVED] help installing WSUS on windows 2008



## pokemoncatdog

I can't get WSUS to install. I get "can not install Windows Internal database" error. Can you help.

Here the log file. Thank you. 


2010-10-05 16:38:28 Success MWUSSetup Detected that setup was launched through Server Manager
2010-10-05 16:38:29 Success MWUSSetup Validating pre-requisites...
2010-10-05 16:38:29 Error MWUSSetup Failed to determine if an higher version of WSUS is installed. Assuming it is not... (Error 0x80070002: The system cannot find the file specified.)
2010-10-05 16:38:32 Success MWUSSetup ReportViewer is not installed on this machine
2010-10-05 16:38:32 Success MWUSSetup ReportViewer is not installed on this machine
2010-10-05 16:39:27 Success MWUSSetup ReportViewer is not installed on this machine
2010-10-05 16:40:03 Success MWUSSetup No SQL instances found
2010-10-05 16:40:17 Success MWUSSetup Initializing installation details
2010-10-05 16:40:17 Success MWUSSetup Skipping Asp.Net install since not running on win2k3...
2010-10-05 16:40:17 Success MWUSSetup Installing wYukon using ocsetup
2010-10-05 16:40:17 Success MWUSSetup Installing Windows Internal database using ocsetup with command line as "ocsetup "WSSEE" /quiet /norestart"
2010-10-05 16:40:30 Error MWUSSetup The process ocsetup "WSSEE" /quiet /norestart returned error: 0x643 (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2010-10-05 16:40:30 Error MWUSSetup ExecCmd failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2010-10-05 16:40:30 Error MWUSSetup Install Windows Internal database: Failed to execute "ocsetup "WSSEE" /quiet /norestart" (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2010-10-05 16:40:30 Error MWUSSetup CInstallDriver:erformSetup: Installation of wYukon failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2010-10-05 16:40:30 Error MWUSSetup CSetupDriver::LaunchSetup: Setup failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)


----------



## Maz_-

*Re: help installing WSUS on windows 2008*

The error code is referring to an permisisons issues. The user running WSUS needs to have administrative access. Try the following:

Save the following text in Notepad as GrantAdmin.sql:

EXEC sp_grantlogin '<SQL_Server_Name>\<User_Logon_Name>'
Go
EXEC sp_addsrvrolemember '<SQL_Server_Name>\<User_Logon_Name>', 'sysadmin'
Go
NOTE: For an existing user or group, use:
EXEC sp_addsrvrolemember '<SQL_Server_Name>\<User_Logon_Name>', 'sysadmin'
Go

2. Open a CMD.EXE window.
3. Type the following command and press Enter:

osql -E -i C:\<FolderName>\GrantAdmin.sql 

(Folder name is the folder in which you saved the GrantAdmin.sql file)

Once this is done retry your installation, should work hopefully.


----------



## pokemoncatdog

*Re: help installing WSUS on windows 2008*

How will this work without having sql installed? Without SQL what Server name do i use? 

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Maz_-

*Re: help installing WSUS on windows 2008*

Ah ok i assumed you were using SQl..i take it you are using windows internal database!

Lets try this then, uninstall WSUS completely using instructions on this link:
http://blogs.technet.com/b/sus/archive/2008/11/05/how-to-manually-remove-all-of-wsus.aspx

Then uninstall windows internal database using these commands:

If you are running an x86-based edition o, use the following command line to remove Windows Internal Database from the computer:

msiexec /x {CEB5780F-1A70-44A9-850F-DE6C4F6AA8FB} CALLERID=ocsetup.exe 

If you are running an x64-based edition use the following command line to remove Windows Internal Database from the computer:

msiexec /x {BDD79957-5801-4A2D-B09E-852E7FA64D01} CALLERID=ocsetup.exe 

After that try to install WSUS. if this fails again try this:

Just delete “HKLMSoftwarePoliciesMicrosoftWindowsWindowsUpdate”, restart the Windows Update service (wuauserv) and try to install.

If this fails (you are thinking *@~!!£$£ at this point) but lets carry on. You need to add 2 classifications on WSUS, these are available on microsoft.

Windows Server 2008 Server Manager – Windows Server Updates Services (WSUS) Dynamic installer
and
Windows Server 2008 Server Manager Dynamic Installer

After you have installed the above 2, try to reinstall. if it fails after this, i aint got a clue mate.


----------



## pokemoncatdog

*Re: help installing WSUS on windows 2008*



Maz_- said:


> Lets try this then, uninstall WSUS completely using instructions on this link:
> http://blogs.technet.com/b/sus/archive/2008/11/05/how-to-manually-remove-all-of-wsus.aspx


WSUS was never installed, can't uninstall WSUS as it was never installed.



Maz_- said:


> Then uninstall windows internal database using these commands:
> 
> If you are running an x86-based edition o, use the following command line to remove Windows Internal Database from the computer:
> 
> msiexec /x {CEB5780F-1A70-44A9-850F-DE6C4F6AA8FB} CALLERID=ocsetup.exe


"This action is only valid for products that are currently installed"



Maz_- said:


> After that try to install WSUS. if this fails again try this:
> 
> Just delete “HKLMSoftwarePoliciesMicrosoftWindowsWindowsUpdate”, restart the Windows Update service (wuauserv) and try to install.


Not found in registry, so can't delete
Can't restart Windows Update service, as service not installed.

Thanks for the help, Why can't installing on windows be easy like in Linux? On Linux all I do is open "synaptic", type in my password, find what I want, and mark for installation. Thats all, it downloads and install for you. It even dose this unneeded BS for you.


----------



## Maz_-

*Re: help installing WSUS on windows 2008*

Ok a stupid question then..what version of WSUS are installing? I installed version 3.2 on 2008R2 without any problems. 

Ok if i read your initial post correctly it seems, you are using server manager. Forget using that, try downloading the WSUS.exe from:

http://www.microsoft.com/Downloads/...20-2695-436C-9578-3403A7D46E40&displaylang=en 

Just run the setup file and install it like you wud normally. I kind of modified the guide on how to setup this up. I will attach for your reference as i got mine working that way.


----------



## pokemoncatdog

*Re: help installing WSUS on windows 2008*

I tryed installing the wsus form the link, I am using windows 2008 x86/32bit, so not RC2, as RC2 is only X64/64bit. 
Here the new log file:

2010-10-07 10:02:28 Success MWUSSetup Validating pre-requisites...
2010-10-07 10:02:28 Error MWUSSetup Failed to determine if an higher version of WSUS is installed. Assuming it is not... (Error 0x80070002: The system cannot find the file specified.)
2010-10-07 10:02:32 Success MWUSSetup No SQL instances found
2010-10-07 10:02:37 Success MWUSSetup Initializing installation details
2010-10-07 10:02:37 Success MWUSSetup Skipping Asp.Net install since not running on win2k3...
2010-10-07 10:02:37 Success MWUSSetup Installing wYukon using ocsetup
2010-10-07 10:02:37 Success MWUSSetup Installing Windows Internal database using ocsetup with command line as "ocsetup "WSSEE" /quiet /norestart"
2010-10-07 10:02:56 Error MWUSSetup The process ocsetup "WSSEE" /quiet /norestart returned error: 0x643 (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2010-10-07 10:02:56 Error MWUSSetup ExecCmd failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2010-10-07 10:02:56 Error MWUSSetup Install Windows Internal database: Failed to execute "ocsetup "WSSEE" /quiet /norestart" (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2010-10-07 10:02:56 Error MWUSSetup CInstallDriver:erformSetup: Installation of wYukon failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2010-10-07 10:02:56 Error MWUSSetup CSetupDriver::LaunchSetup: Setup failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2010-10-07 10:04:15 Error MWUSSetup DoInstall: Wsus setup failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)


----------



## 2xg

*Re: help installing WSUS on windows 2008*

Hello,

Have you tried the WSUS 3.0 SP1, then update to SP2?


----------



## pokemoncatdog

*(FIXED) Re: help installing WSUS on windows 2008*

Resolved by uncompressing the file system and running ocsetup "WSSEE" in the cmd.

Thank you for all the help. 

What I don't get is why uncompressing work.


----------



## Maz_-

*Re: (FIXED) Re: help installing WSUS on windows 2008*

Well the error code we were troubleshooting was to do with permissions/access is denied so maybe uncompressing allowed it to access the files it was struggling to get to but i am confused just like you as to why it didnt work normally but thank you for sharing the fix.


----------

